# Dendrobium question...



## biothanasis (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello all,

This is one of my dendrobium seedlings that exist in my collection! I have them outside for the summer! Some days ago I saw one of the roots emerging (the bigger one) and I thought that humidity lead it grow upwards, but today I saw this little growth that emerged upside down too! Maybe it is from the wire (which btw is very loose). What could i do to help it grow upwards? Also if I water the leaves may rot... 

Any suggestions? Every tip & advice is welcomed! TY


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 6, 2009)

turn the big plant upside-down and then you will have the small keiki growing upwards  oke:

I would not worry too much about the keiki, it will turn up by itself... it is weird it started growing downwards, but it should find its way itself...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2009)

*another strange one...!!!*

Hello,

This is from a dendro seedling I have that I bought from the same seller like the previous one!! Has this ever happened to you??? The new leaf seems to grow inside the older one!!! I found that it was strange enough worthy of posting it... In front of this plant is the plant that I posted before! LOL


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2009)

Like Ramon said, it will right itself. I've seen dendrobs grow new plants from almost any imaginable position...they are some of the most acrobatic orchids out there!


----------

